# Removing Purple Colloidal Gold Stains



## lazersteve (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a simple solution for removing purple colloidal gold stains.

The video is posted on my website at:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

*As an added precaution I recommend a baking soda wash of the treated area when the stains are removed. *

Click on the 'I Agree' to enter the site, then the 'Cleaning Purple Stains' video link. Wait for the video to buffer and post your comments and questions here:

Purple Stains Comments

Steve


----------

